# Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern



## crisis (25. Mai 2015)

Bin Brillenträger und verwende momentan eine Aufsatz-Polbrille von Gamakatsu. Bringt leider so gut wie gar nichts. Nun möchte ich mir eine Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern besorgen. Eine bekannte Optikerkette, mit der ich sonst sehr zufrieden bin, bietet zwar entsprechende Gläser an, allerdings eher um Blendeffekte beim Autofahren zu vermeiden. Mit Anglerspezifischen Belangen können die mir nicht weiterhelfen. Wer von Euch hat sich auch so eine Brille anfertigen lassen und kann mir sagen, auf was ich dabei achten muss, speziell was die Tönung betrifft? Schon mal Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Die Gläser sind entweder polarisiert, oder sie sind es nicht. Da spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, für welchen Zweck man sie dann trägt. Viel wichtiger ist das Brillengestell. Es sollte seitlich und an den Rändern möglichst kein Licht einlassen. Wenn das zusammenkommt, dann klappts auch bei Fielmann.


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*



crisis schrieb:


> ...
> Wer von Euch hat sich auch so eine Brille anfertigen lassen und kann mir sagen, auf was ich dabei achten muss, speziell was die Tönung betrifft? Schon mal Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Hi, 
meine Holde hat sich eine bei Brille24 machen lassen.
Nachsehen unter "Sportbrillen", liegen dann so um 200 Teuro.


----------



## cafabu (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Moinsen,
hatte mal an meinem früheren Wohnort einen Optiker der selber Angler war. Laut seiner Meinung ist der angegebene Verwendungszweck von Pol-Brillen uninteressant. Für Angler ist es nur wichtig, dass die Polarisierung horizontale sowie auch vertikale Reflektionen filtert. Die Tönung ist dann eigene Geschmackssache. Ich war dann mit der Brille absolut zufrieden.
Carsten


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Hab mir eine bei Fielmann geholt mit Stärke und Gestell für 130 €...Polarisierung fürs Angeln und Autofahren


----------



## fischling (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*



cafabu schrieb:


> Für Angler ist es nur wichtig, dass die Polarisierung horizontale sowie auch vertikale Reflektionen filtert.


Moin Carsten,

dann siehste aber nichts mehr - oder ein Glas so und eins so! >  *Polarisationsfilter *

Dafür nich #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Von Adidas gibt es eine Menge Brillen, wo man unterschiedliche Gläser einsetzen kann und wo man seine Stärke per kleinem Clip reinsteckt.

Das sieht bei durchsichtigen Gläsern zwar ein bisschen blöd aus, dafür hat man den Vorteil, das man unterschiedliche Gläser tauschen kann und bei Veränderung der Sichtstärke dann nur neue Gläser für den Clip braucht.

http://www.ad-sportbrillen.com/adidas-optische-Einsaetze

Bezahlt hab ich knapp 400 für eine Brille + 2 unterschiedliche Gläser (davon einmal polarisierend), den Einsetzclip [ 60 Euro, bei 2 Cent Produktionskosten. Maximal ] und dafür entspiegelte Kunststoffgläser.

Hatte vorher auch die Dinger zum Aufsetzen auf die Brille. Das aktuelle ist 1000x kompfortabler.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*



> Hab mir eine bei Fielmann geholt mit Stärke und Gestell für 130 €...Polarisierung fürs Angeln und Autofahren


Das hört sich ja sehr bezahlbar an! Ich kenn da bislang nur Custom-Anfertigungspreise ab ca. 250 EUR aufwärts.

Hab leider ziemlich starke Hornhautverkrümmung (Kontaktlinsen plus Normalpolbrille sind daher nich - abgesehen davon will ich mir nicht unbedingt in den Lichtern rumpopeln, uahhhhhh) und brauch darum sowieso immer Gläser mit Spezialschliff.

Haben die da ne Preisstaffelung - je nachdem, wie stark die eigene Sicht verbogen ist? Oder löhnt man da die 130 Hebel standardmäßig?


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Muss dazu sagen, dass es bei Fielman zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Rabattaktionen für Sonnenbrillen aller Art gab, aber ich denke mehr als 180 € wirste auch nicht zahlen, schau einfach mal vorbei, die beißen da nicht |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Auch ruhig mal bei weniger bekannten Optikern (Krass Optik u.ä.) nachfragen.Die beiden grossen kochen mittlerweile (Rabattaktionen mal vor) auch nur noch mit Wasser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Bei Krass war ich schon - die machen keine geschliffenen Polbrillen mehr, weil es sich wohl nicht lohnt, das Spezialglas für die paar wenigen Interessenten extra bereitzuhalten (so zumindest die Aussage des Angestellten).

Da gibts nur noch Polbrillen ohne Schliff.

Oder geschliffene Sonnenbrillen ohne Pol.


----------



## A-tom-2 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Hab mir eine bei Fielmann geholt mit Stärke und Gestell für 130 €...Polarisierung fürs Angeln und Autofahren


Da hast du aber ein Schnäppchen gemacht - von mir wollte Fielmann 80€ pro Glas plus Gestell. Dann bin ich schon bei 200€. 
Hab das erst mal gelassen und verwende eine Überzieh-Brille von Gamakatsu. Das ist nicht sehr bequem aber funktioniert recht gut.
Bei den Fielmann-Gläsern stört mich die starke Tönung sonst hätte ich mir eine machen lassen.


----------



## Isarfischerin (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Hab mir auch eine bei Fielmann schleifen lassen. Preis auch um die 200,-. Tönung ist recht dunkel, was mir aber entgegenkommt, weil ich ziemlich lichtempfindliche Augen habe.

Ich komme gut mit der klar und freue mich über jeden Fisch, den ich jetzt endlich sehen kann. Dazu muß man wissen, daß ich Linsen nicht übermäßig gut vertrage, sonst würde ich meine Sehschwäche über Linsen ausgleichen und mit unkorrigierten Polbrillen ins Wasser kucken.

Grüße,
die Isarfischerin


----------



## sundown (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

War letzte Woche auch bei F. Sonnenbrille (Nulltarif-Gestell) mit optischen Gläsern mit Polarisationsfilter hätte 108 Euro gekostet.


----------



## crisis (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Vielen Dank für die guten Hinweise.

 Die von A-Tom-2 beschrieben Aufsatzbrille habe ich auch, nur, wie gesagt, stelle ich kaum einen Effekt fest. Mich hat speziell interessiert, was für eine Tönung Ihr habt. Man will ja nicht nur bei knallender Sonne etwas erkennen. Und die beim vielzitierten Fielmann kam mir etwas dunkel vor.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## raku (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Ich habe diese mal ausprobiert.

http://www.flyfishingeurope-shop.de...na-und-aufsatzbrillen/cocoons-overx-cast.html

Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Gibt es auch in anderen Farben. Dann aber teurer.


----------



## Joschkopp (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Polbrille mit optischen Gläsern*

Ich habe mir eine Polbrille mit Sehstärke bei "HIGHTECH Optic" dem Optiker meines Vertrauens machen lassen. Die Tönung ist nicht zu stark was auch nicht nötig ist weil die polarisierten Gläser schon gut genug filtern. Man sieht von außen meine Augen noch. Allerdings werden die Gläser je höher die Stärke ist teurer. Habe mich dann für ein hochwertiges Rayban Gestell entschieden welches kein Licht in die Seiten einfallen lässt. Das Gestell hält verdammt viel aus daran würde ich nicht sparen. Wenn du solch eine Anschaffung vor hast mach sie einmal vernünftig und du hast deine Ruhe. Immerhin kannst du die Brille auch beim Autofahren oder sonst wo benutzen und nicht nur zum fischen.


----------

